# Microphone static only while using Ventrilo.



## Lexissa (May 12, 2010)

Hi, I need help figuring out how to stop this, but my mic apparently makes a lot of buzzing while I try to speak on ventrilo. I have tried recording myself on the windows sound recorder thing and playing it back it sounds completely normal. So I don't know why its buzzing on vent. I've tried playing around with a lot of the different set up options as well but none of them have fixed it. At one point I restarted my computer and restarted ventrilo and my friend said the buzzing had stopped, but then the next time I went on later it was back again. I didn't do anything to fix it except restart my computer, so I'm at a loss as to how to fix this permanently.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

It is possible that it could be some sort of lag causing the problem.

Try closing all internet browsers (+ other bandwidth users such as Spotify) and then using Ventrilo to see if there is an improvement.

If that doesn't work, we can try some other options...


----------

